# How much is the TLC insurance?



## Gabriel210 (May 10, 2015)

Hey, I want to become an Uber driver & I would like to know how much is the TLC insurance in New York for a Honda accord 2014?

Thank you


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Between $2000 & $6000 per month depending on a variety of factors. 

Did that help? No? You might consider asking an actual broker that provides the required TLC commercial insurance.


----------



## Usman Faiz (Mar 3, 2015)

4k to 5k annually


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

i asked a broker for a quote cause i was considering getting a 2014 accord cause it's good on gas.
told me 4.5k for liability, full will probably run to7k


----------



## DEBBIE BROWN (Sep 20, 2015)

It really all depends on your driving record. If you have a clean driving record for the last three years and a TLC license for over one year the insurance should run you around 3500 for the year full coverage it's approximately 7 1/2% of the value of your car ,liability should never cost you 4 1/2 thousand unless you have something very bad on your record


----------

